# Release for new youth archer



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Release.

There's a few he can try:

TruFire - Edge Buckle Small, Hurricane Buckle Small (nice one!), X-Caliper Junior, Patriot Junior

TRU-Ball - Short-n-Sweet, Cyclone

Scott Archery - Little Goose/Little Bitty Goose

Carter - Quickie 1/Quickie2

It all depends on how much moolah you want to spend. The TruFire Patriot Junior is the most popular youth model that we sell at the shop.

-Steve


----------



## ohiohunter1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

Cant go wrong with a little goose or I use an old flethcmatic to hunt with. The scott would fit the best and check her on classifieds for some really good deals.


----------

